# want to borrow: fujiwara maboroshi



## panda

looking to try a gyuto or santoku from this line as i would really like to have a white #1 knife in my kit but need to know the grind and profile are to my liking before ordering one for myself (down the road).

i can return it to you with an all natural stone progression edge (finished on a vintage blue aoto).


----------



## labor of love

bump.


----------



## panda

anyone willing to loan one out?


----------



## Asteger

panda said:


> anyone willing to loan one out?



Would if I were in the neighbourhood, sorry


----------

